# Sound Bar for PC Gaming



## NancyJames (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone use a Sound Bar for PC gaming? I'm looking for one that has 5.1 virtual surround sound (inc subwoofer) - is it just too soon? My boyfriend really wants one for Christmas but the only one I can find any decent info on is the Asus Cine5 and that doesn't have a subwoofer and no expansion option to add on. Its for playing games and listening to music but not watching TV/Movies. 
Also has to be available in the UK.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

try an onkyo ht-s3300 instead of a soundbar, it's worth the extra quib...


----------

